# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  درجات الرأفة في التراكمي كلية الحقوق

## مونيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة* 
*          - الدائرة الأولى*
*مسودة الحكم الصادر بجلسة  * *18  * * /  * *12   * *  /2006*
*فى الدعوى رقم**   16993** لسنة     * *28**ق**المقامة من* */* 
*ضـــد  :* *رئيس جامعة المنصورة 2- عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة*
*    الوقائع*
*أقام المدعى* *هذه الدعوى بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ  * *31**/* *8** /200**6**  طالبا الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار* *السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه درجات الرأفة المقررة لرفع تقديره إلى جيد جدا**مع* *ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار  وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات*
*وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه حاصل على ليسانس الحقوق دور مايو 2006 بتقدير  تراكمى* *مقبول**بمجموع 489 من 780* *ولم يحصل على درجات رأفة طوال سنوات الدراسة  سوى ست درجات فى الفرقة الأولى  فى حين يحق له الحصول على 24 درجة عن السنوات الأربع  ونعى المدعى على القرار الطعين الإخلال بتكافؤ الفرص  ومخالفته للمادة 85 من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 49 لسنة 1972 فى شأن تنظيم الجامعات  المعدلة بالقرار 370 لسنة 1989  وكذلك قواعد الرأفة التى قررها مجلس جامعة المنصورة   ومخالفته للمستقر عليه فى قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا  وانتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم له بالطلبات سالفة البيان*
*نظرت المحكمة  الشق العاجل من الدعوىبجلسة 6/9/2006  على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن  المدعى حافظ**تى** مستندات* *ومذكرة دفاع* *وقدم  الحاضر عن الجامعة حافظة  مستندات ومذكرة دفاع طلب فى ختامها الحكم أولا بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الثانى ثانيا رفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعى وإلزام رافعها المصروفات* 
* وبجلسة    1/   10 /2006 قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الدعوى بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته  المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به .* 
*المحكمة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وإتمام المداولة قانونا**من حيث إن المدعى يهدف بدعواه إلى طلب الحكم : بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار بإعلان نتيجته فى ليسانس الحقوق بتقدير جيد  مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار  أخصها منحه درجات الرأفة المقررة لرفع تقديره إلى جيد جدا وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات*
*          ومن حيث إن الدعوى قد أقيمت خلال الميعاد  المقرر قانونا استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية ومن ثم تكون مقبولة شكلا.*
*               ومن حيث إنه عن طلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فإن مناط إجابة المدعى عليه عملا بحكم المادة (49) من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم47 لسنة1972  ، بأن يكون ادعائه  قائما على أسباب جدية يرجح معها الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وأن يكون من شأن تنفيذ القرار ترتيب نتائج يتعذر تداركها* 
*             ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الجدية – فإن المادة 197 من  قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن " تصدر كل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة لائحة داخلية بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد  ومجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ...........*
*        وتنظم اللائحة الداخلية علاوة على المسائل المحددة فى القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية  المسائل الآتية  بصفة خاصة ......*
*4- الشروط التفصيلية  للحصول على الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية أو المعهد .*
*5- مقررات الدراسة  وتوزيعها على سنوات الدراسة  والساعات المخصصة لكل منها* 
*7- القواعد الخاصة بالامتحانات فى الكلية * 
*           وتنص المادة 6 من  قواعد الرأفة المطبقة فى كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ابتداء من العام الجامعى 2000-2003  على أن " يمنح طالب الفرقة النهائية فى المجموع التراكمى  1% فقط من مجموع درجات المجموع الكلى لجميع مواد السنوات الدراسية ، ولا يرفع  التقدير خلال سنى الدراسة .*
*      ومن حيث إن القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجة الامتحان لا يعدو أن يكون قرارا إداريا نهائيا يصدر تتويجا لمجموعة من القرارات والإجراءات المركبة التى تمارس طبقا للقاعدة القانونية التى تصدر تطبيقا لها ابتداء من تصحيح الإجابة وتقدير الدرجة المناسبة لها إلى تطبيق الضوابط والضمانات التى تفرضها القواعد واللوائح والتعليمات تحديدا للمركز القانوني للطالب بتطبيق قواعد الرأفة والتيسير والتعويض التى تلتزم السلطة المختصة بتطبيقها تنفيذا لحكم القانون والقواعد التنظيمية العامة لأعمال الامتحان والتى تختتم بقرار إعلان النتيجة وهو قرار إيجابي صريح ينشئ مركزا قانونيا جديدا هو اعتبار الطالب ناجحا أو راسبا وتحديد مرتبة النجاح المقررة له وترتيبه بالنسبة لغيره من الناجحين والآثار المترتبة على النجاح والمستمدة من القوانين واللوائح كاستحقاق الطالب مرتبة الشرف فى هذا المعني [ فتوى رقم 471 بتاريخ 29/5/2002 ملف رقم 58/1/95].* 
*ومن حيث إنه فى ضوء ما تقدم ومتى البادى من ظاهر الأوراق وبالقدر اللازم للفصل فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى ودون المساس بأصل طلب الإلغاء أن المدعى حصل على درجات الرأفة فى الفرقة* *الثانية**  وحصل فى مجموع سنوات الدراسة على* * بتقدير* *تراكمى* *مقبول ب**مجموع* *479**   وتصل نسبة المقررة لرفع التقدير التراكمى إلى  8 درجات فقط  وهو ما يؤدى إلى أن يصبح مجموع درجاته* *497** وهو ما لا يؤهله للحصول على تقدير جيد الذى لا يحصل عليه سوى من وصل مجموع درجاته إلى* *507** درجة ومن ثم يظل مجموعه أقل من من هذا الحد    ثم يكون قرار اعتماد نتيجة المدعى قد صدر متفقا وصحيح أحكام القانون ويكون نعي الطاعنين على القرار المطعون فيه بمخالفة القانون غير قائم على أساس سليم لإنه يتفق وصحيح أحكام القانون ويتعين والحالة هذه رفض الدعوى.*
*ومن حيث أن من يخسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات.**فلهذه الأسباب*

*حكمت المحكمة* : بقبول الدعوى شكلا ، وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته ، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها

----------

